# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Copying the data (tables or column names) from one Database to Another Database

## minda

Hello again, sorry I got a lot of questions...

We are inputting Standard cost data in one database say ex. DB01. I need to copy this information everytime to the Standard cost column in one database ex. DB02. Is this possible? 

Thanks again in advance, best regards

----------


## MAK

you could create trigger.

----------


## minda

Thanks so much, in my book that I am reading it talks about tables only not database. May I ask then what would be the syntax if to call out a table of another database? Can't thank you enough...

----------


## rmiao

Try something like this in db02:

insert into table select ... from db01..table where ...

----------


## minda

Hello again to all,sorry if you feel my inquiry is never ending ^.^

if I will not use triggers (as it seems complicated to me) may I suggest the following scripts to copy column data from one database to another database.

Update DB02.dbo.<tableName>.stdost
Set DB02.dbo.<tableName>.stdcost=db1.dbo.<tableName>.s  tdcost
where DB02.dbo.<tableName>.item_no. = DB01.dbo. <tablename>.item_no

Please let me know your votes ^.^

----------


## rmiao

Possible if don't require real time data sync between tables.

----------

